# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Έχει δει ποτέ κανένας σε πετ σοπ τέτοια ζεμπράκια?

## fotis_k

Εχει δει ποτε κανενας σε πετ σοπ τετοια ζεμπρακια?

 


Δηλαδη μαυρα, η με πορτοκαλι στηθος και μαγουλα..!?

----------


## ponak21

Οχι σε πετ σοπ, εμενα γεννηθηκε 1 αρσενικο ετσι απο ζευγαρι (ο σπιρτουλης μου) οπως τον λεω....στην αρχη νομιζα οτι πηγαινε για παρδαλο...αλλα οσο μεγαλωνε και εστρωνε το φτερωμα του βγηκε σαν το πουλι στην 3 και 4 φωτογραφια (πιο πολυ 3 γιατι εχει εντονο μαυρο στο στηθος και στο προσωπο).Ειναι τωρα 5 μηνων.
Τωρα θελω να δω τα 3 μωρακια που εχουν βγει απο αλλο ζευγαρι, τι καταληξη θα εχουμε απο μαυρο-μαγουλο μπαμπα και γκρι μαμα!!!!

----------


## fotis_k

> Οχι σε πετ σοπ, εμενα γεννηθηκε 1 αρσενικο ετσι απο ζευγαρι (ο σπιρτουλης μου) οπως τον λεω....στην αρχη νομιζα οτι πηγαινε για παρδαλο...αλλα οσο μεγαλωνε και εστρωνε το φτερωμα του βγηκε σαν το πουλι στην 3 και 4 φωτογραφια (πιο πολυ 3 γιατι εχει εντονο μαυρο στο στηθος και στο προσωπο).Ειναι τωρα 5 μηνων.
> Τωρα θελω να δω τα 3 μωρακια που εχουν βγει απο αλλο ζευγαρι, τι καταληξη θα εχουμε απο μαυρο-μαγουλο μπαμπα και γκρι μαμα!!!!


Που ενδιαφερον ακουγεται.Αν θες ανεβασε μια φωτογραφια του πουλιου.!

----------


## ponak21

Μαλλον δεν ειναι ιδιο εντελει.........απλα εχει εντονο μαυρο στηθος

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!!! ζεμπρακια Πανο να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ πρεπει να ειναι φορεας αυτης της μεταλλαξης .απλα οχι καθαρο

----------


## ponak21

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!Α ρε κοιτα να δεις ο σπιρτουλης που εχει και ιδιαιτεροτητες, ειναι παντως φωνακλας!!!!

----------


## steliosflorida

εγώ έχω δει αλλα είναι εδώ στην (FLORIDA)...... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Φωτη γιατι ρωτας? ψαχνεις για να αγορασεις τετοια πουλια?

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ δεν ξερω τι το θελει ο ΦΩΤΗΣ αλλα εδω εμμεση αγγελια αγορας δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε ..... ξερεις αυτοι οι κανονες της << περιεργης >> διαχειρησης   :winky:

----------


## daras

εχω ενα αρσενικο σαν αυτο της τελευταιας φωτογραφιας αλλα εχει και λευκες πιστσιλιες στα πλαινα καφε τμηματα. εχει παντως και ο δικος μου μαυρα "δακρυα" και πιο μαυρο στηθος..οπως αυτο στη φωτο που εβαλες.

υ.γ. και μαλιστα διαβασα οτι αυτη η μεταλλαξη χωρις λευκα σημαδια στο προσωπο συνανταται και στη φυση.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Και να εχει μην ΠΑΡΕΙΣ !! Τα εχουν σε μεγαλες τιμες !!! Και ειναι και αρωστα !! Απο εκτρωφεα αν θες με δαχτυλιδι για να ξερεις και την ηλικια τ! Κανεις δεν εχει μετανειωσει που πειρε απο εκτρωφεα-ιδιωτη..Μονο απο πετ σοπ το εχουν ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΕΙ !!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## dxr-halk

Δεν το έχω δει ποτέ από κοντά. Σε κανένα pet-shop. Αν πας κέντρο Αθήνα σε κανένα μεγάλο?

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Αν επιτρέπεται, τί τιμη τα έχουν αυτά και ποιά διαφορα με την τιμή στα συνηθισμένα ζεμπράκια ???

----------

